# Reseda



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Reseda.

I came to the shelter with my five kittens a while ago.All but one of my kitties has gone home, now. That will leave me all alone, and I think I'll be quite lonely. I have huge blue eyes and I'm not too big, or too old... Can I go home with you?










Reseda is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

